# Network connection goes from private to not on active networ



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

In network and sharing center when I turn my computer on it says private network which it should then minutes later it changes and says I am not on an active network. My computer is plugged into a router and then the router to modem. The computer runs slow when booting up now but the internet and everything it connects to wirelessly work fine so I don't get why it keeps doing this . Network map has disappeared and I don't see manage networks. I'm on windows 10 pro. I did change the network name on Saturday and then this happened so I changed it back but the problem has not gone away.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

I had an issue like this on my laptop, except it would change the private network to public.. I uninstalled the wireless card, rebooted the computer, and reinstalled it. It fixed my issue


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

keltic1der said:


> I had an issue like this on my laptop, except it would change the private network to public.. I uninstalled the wireless card, rebooted the computer, and reinstalled it. It fixed my issue


I did that as well. I researched this before I posted because I cannot find this exact issue anywhere. I'm going to delete my old networks that have been connected to in the past in the registry.


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

That did not work


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

Network 5 private comes on when I start the computer minutes later it goes to the top picture. Firewall says I'm connected to private profile, Internet works fine, wireless works fine.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

So you changed the network name and this started happening. That must have screwed up something internally, but you say the wireless networking still works fine. The thing I would try is to make Windows think you are connected to another network and detect it and set it up afresh. Try changing your SSID on the router.


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll give that a try when I get home. Thanks. I also hooked up a new router but this happened a day after the router. I'm also going to try my old router and see if it fixes it.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try changing the Ethernet cord. It seems that you are losing your Ethernet connection so either a bad cable or device is the likely cause.


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

Couriant said:


> Try changing the Ethernet cord. It seems that you are losing your Ethernet connection so either a bad cable or device is the likely cause.


But even after it says I'm not connected to a active network my computer which is plugged directly into the router still works for the Internet and shows 1 Gbps and is active.


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

Logged on to my son's computer which is wireless. My problem computer is wired. His active network is fine. I tried to connect to the computer named KITCHENCOMPUTER from his and got this error. When I looked on my problem computer it says KitchenComputer. Spelled different so I tried to change the name to all caps but it won't let me. I'm thinking this is the issue? The miss spelling?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The name of the computer must be made on the said machine.

Also have you turned on the device and file sharing of the KitchenComputer?


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

DaveA said:


> The name of the computer must be made on the said machine.
> 
> Also have you turned on the device and file sharing of the KitchenComputer?


Yes those are turned on. My computer with the lower case should be all caps like it was. When I go to make it all caps it will let me change it but not save it.


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

I got it to change to all caps but that did not fix the issue


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have not had issue with upper and lower case network or computer names except for Windows 95.

Is this happening with both WiFi and wired connection?

An you are connecting to your router or someone else's?


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

DaveA said:


> I have not had issue with upper and lower case network or computer names except for Windows 95.
> 
> Is this happening with both WiFi and wired connection?
> 
> An you are connecting to your router or someone else's?


I fixed that now. The issue still exists. I turn my computer on and it shows me on an active network. Minutes later it shows me as not on an active network.
Just on my wired computer.


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

I discovered that if I go to services.msc and restart location awareness or network list my active network comes back. The problem still happens where if reverts back after a few minutes to no active network.


----------



## rdarcy (Mar 14, 2016)

Found the problem. It was new router. I plugged my old router back in and everything is back to normal. Weird


----------

